# Pacific Northwest



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

The Pacific Northwest According To Jeff Foxworthy:

1. You know the state flower (Mildew)

2. You feel guilty throwing aluminum cans or paper in the trash.

3. You use the statement "sun break" and know what it means.

4. You know more than 10 ways to order coffee.

5. You know more people who own boats than air conditioners.

6. You feel overdressed wearing a suit to a nice restaurant.

7. You stand on a deserted corner in the rain waiting for the "Walk" Signal.

8. You consider that if it has no snow or has not recently erupted, is not a real mountain.

9. You can taste the difference between Starbucks, Seattle's Best, and Veneto's.

10. You know the difference between Chinook, Coho, and Sockeye Salmon.

11. You know how to pronounce Sequim, Puyallup, Issaquah, Oregon, Yakima, 
and Willamette.

12. You consider swimming an indoor sport.

13. You can tell the difference between Japanese, Chinese and Thai food.

14. In winter, you go to work in the dark and come home in the dark-while only working eight-hour days.

15. You never go camping without waterproof matches and a poncho.

16. You are not fazed by "Today's forecast: showers followed by rain," and "Tomorrow's forecast: rain followed by showers."

17. You have no concept of humidity without precipitation.

18. You know that Boring is a town in Oregon and not just a state of mind.

19. You can point to at least two volcanoes, even if you cannot see through the cloud cover.

20. You notice, "The mountain is out" when it is a pretty day and you can actually see it.

21. You put on your shorts when the temperature gets above 50, but still wear your hiking boots and parka.

22. You switch to your sandals when it gets about 60, but keep the socks on.

23. You have actually used your mountain bike on a mountain.

24. You think people who use umbrellas are either wimps or tourists.

25. You buy new sunglasses every year, because you cannot find the old ones after such a long time.

26. You measure distance in hours.

27. You often switch from "heat" to "a/c" in the same day.

28. You design your kid's Halloween costume to fit under a raincoat.

29. You know all the important seasons: Almost winter, winter, Still Raining (spring), Road Construction (summer), Deer & Elk Season (fall).

30. You actually understood these jokes and will probably forward them.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Ain't that all the truth!!!! I resemble those remarks.

Thanks!

Kelly


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Explains ALOT!!!

I must say, I never knew just how similiar the PNW is to NewEngland! It's currently 50*, we are having a "sunbreak", I drove the 1 1/2 to work this morning with the Miata top down, and I'm LOVING wearing sandals again!!!







Do folks _really_ go camping without waterproof matches and ponchos? _Really_?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

> 11. You know how to pronounce Sequim, Puyallup, Issaquah, Oregon, Yakima,
> and Willamette.
























And Yachats - don't forget Yachats! LOL


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Good one Doxie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The sad thing is, I can't argue any of them!









One clarification though... Boring is not just another town in Oregon. It is in fact.... BORING!
(We call 'em, the way we see 'em, around here!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Scrib said:


> > 11. You know how to pronounce Sequim, Puyallup, Issaquah, Oregon, Yakima,
> > and Willamette.
> 
> 
> ...


how many say The Dalles correctly?







(for you out of staters: it's pronounced The DALZ not Dallas!)









after all these years I still have to carefully pronounce Puyallup! PEW AL UP! ( love going to the fair there







)


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Good one Doxie









Made my day!

It is so true it hurts

#15 needs a correction/addition:
waterproof matches = 15 minute road flare

Map Guy


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a couple more:

- You had a "field trip" in school to help reforestation by planting trees
- You know the difference between "marine layer" and clouds
- You know all those coffees and prefer Dutch Brothers

I live along the Willamette (no, that's not Willa Met Te - WILL LAM ET) River, I have visited Yachats (that YA HOTS) many times. I like to fish along the Deschutes (Dashoots) River, but I have a real good one for you.... my home town is Coquille


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ahem, that would be CO-KEY-UL









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ahem, that would be CO-KEY-UL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about Couer d' Alene , Idaho? (kor da lane) and Athol is easy enough to pronounce but always fun to say anyway.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ahem, that would be CO-KEY-UL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Athol is easy enough to pronounce but always fun to say anyway.
[/quote]
I don't think I'd want to tell people that I was from Athol...They might just think I had a lisp


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Whats all the fuss about? I used to live in Twoallitin next to Tiggered. Rafting the upper Willomety river was always a good time. The Dalles is definitely not Dallas, thats down south...... outside of Salem.

Dang it..... now I'm hungry for Moes


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I always got these two cities confused when I was an over the road trucker.. I still really dont know how to pronouce either..

Natchidotches , LA

Nacadoches, TX

Both arent all that far from each other..

Both were nice towns though.. And a long way from the PNW....

Here's another.. Reading, Pa. Pronounce that!

Carey



snowviking said:


> Whats all the fuss about? I used to live in Twoallitin next to Tiggered. Rafting the upper Willomety river was always a good time. The Dalles is definitely not Dallas, thats down south...... outside of Salem.
> 
> Dang it..... now I'm hungry for Moes


Those PNWer's eat stuff called Gooie Duck too.. Prolly misspelled.

Carey


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> The Pacific Northwest According To Jeff Foxworthy:
> 
> 1. You know the state flower (Mildew)
> 
> ...


AS a lifetime resident of WA (pew al up) I feel qualified to add a few thoughts. If you live in WA and are a conservative, you are a very lonely person. You are content with paying the highest gas, tobacco, and alcohol taxes in the land, waiting endlessly in traffic as all of the road money ends up in the general fund (the black hole) (plenty of money to buy buses though), 9% sales tax, 4th highest overall taxes in the USA, property taxes that drive old people out of their homes. Darn, DW just called dinner and I was on a roll.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

snowviking said:


> Whats all the fuss about? I used to live in Twoallitin next to Tiggered. Rafting the upper Willomety river was always a good time. The Dalles is definitely not Dallas, thats down south...... outside of Salem.
> 
> Dang it..... now I'm hungry for Moes


You crazy man!








Tualatin=Towallitin Tigard=Tiggered Willamette=Willomety for those of you scouring your maps!


----------

